# [MOD-VPS] route non volatile (résolu)

## pti-rem

Bonjour

Ça fait un moment que je n'avais pas posté

j'ai pris une part de vps chez Gandi et je trifouille déjà bien - à mon avis - pour avoir une Gentoo dessus et qui n'est pas encore dispo facile.

Je n'ai pas trouvé de wiki ou autre pour poser proprement Gentoo sur un vps Gandi (?)

La Gentoo démarre et je peux accéder au shell en root par ce qu'ils appellent chez Gandi la console d'urgence ... mais le hic c'est le réseau

J'ai fait le nécessaire pour mettre les infos des serveurs de noms mais - rien à voir - cela n'empêche pas que je ne puisse pas faire un simple ping d'une adresse IP ; connect: Network is unreachable

Pas envie de trifouiller des heures avec les routes et passerelles dans la console d'urgence à faire n'importe-nawak ! J'ai aussi une Debian qui est ok pour accéder au fs de la gentoo.

Y connais pas beaucoup plus que 192.168.1.1 255.255.255 (?) et les classiques vus derrière une box mais là !

J'arrive à faire ifconfig qui montre eth0 et lo & j'arrive à faire route aussi ; C'est bien (surement) et très complet mais j'y capte reun ;\_)

Si ça intéresse un(e) brave pour réseauter avec moi ma Gentoo sur Gandi alors je donne les résultats des commandes et j'obéis au doigt et à l'oeil ... (rtfm, ...) 

Pour route :

 *Quote:*   

> Kernel IP routing table
> 
> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
> 
> loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo
> ...

 

et pour ifconfig eth0

 *Quote:*   

> eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500
> 
>         inet 192.243.ZY.ABC  netmask 255.255.252.0  broadcast 92.243.0.255
> 
>         inet6 abcd:efgh:ijkl:mn:opq:3eff:fe44:3bc6  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>
> ...

 

Merci de m'aider svp

bonsoirLast edited by pti-rem on Sat Dec 15, 2012 2:53 am; edited 8 times in total

----------

## El_Goretto

Tu n'as pas de route par défaut... et un mask avec 255.255.255 ça ne va pas le faire non plus  :Wink: 

----------

## pti-rem

Bon .. Merci El_Goretto

Déjà je m'étais trompé (tellement habitué aux 192) il faut lire 92 !    :Embarassed:   c'est rectifié dans le /etc/rc.conf/net

et, donc, route donne :

 *Quote:*   

> Kernel IP routing table
> 
> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
> 
> 92.243.20.0     *               255.255.252.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
> ...

 

et ifconfig eth0 n'est que modifié de ma bourde typographique.

le ping ip ne marche pas et j'ai copié de la debian la route par défaut qui manque et que voici : 

 *Quote:*   

> default         92.243.23.254   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

 

Reste à comprendre comment la mettre (en dur de préférence) ...

man route ... en français ce sera plus simple.

...

```
# route add 92.243.23.254 netmask 0.0.0.0 eth0

# route add default gw 92.243.23.254
```

Je vais tout péter !!   :Very Happy: 

faire un humble essai ...Last edited by pti-rem on Fri Dec 14, 2012 8:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pti-rem

YES !   :Cool: 

Je suis rentré : le ping ip et nom marche, le ssh marche mais pas en root (un peu normal) et ... la route est "toute sale" (?) :

 *Quote:*   

> Kernel IP routing table
> 
> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
> 
> default         92.243.23.254   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
> ...

 

de plus il faut que j'inscrive mes deux commandes de route en dur ...

----------

## pti-rem

Je sais pas mais si j'étais moi, hé ben à part mettre en dur la route bien propre, je ferai une jolie page qui dit tout ce que j'ai fait pour mettre Gentoo sur un cloud Gandi ...

La whishlist n'a pas de réponse encore alors comme j'ai l'impression d'y être arrivé, je pense que ça peut intéresser 

Bon, c'est un système très minimal pour l'instant mais c'est un objectif qui est atteint.

J'ai pris 512 Mo de RAM en rab pour l'instant si je veux essayer de compiler un gros truc ...

Merci encore El_Goretto !

premier emerge world :

real	92m41.517s

user	58m56.745s

sys	18m27.549s

avec quelques surplus comme elogv (a must indeed !), mirrorselect, rsyslog (  :Rolling Eyes:  ) , vixie-cron et mlocate

j'ai eselect le profil hardened (tout à apprendre) et no-multilib (pour pas mélanger les torchons avec les serviettes   :Wink:  )

[ma vie : je connais pas bien les analogies, métaphores et autres subtilités de la langue Française et je laisse une complète liberté aux épousailles de librairies sans à priori ni péjoration. ma comparaison est mal choisie]

bon ... reboot et rebelote ...

real	96m47.123s

user	63m31.502s

sys	18m7.176sLast edited by pti-rem on Fri Dec 14, 2012 9:00 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## El_Goretto

Je t'en prie.

Mais regarde à tout hasard s'il n'y a quand même pas un mécanisme DHCP fourni, même si tu n'y gagneras pas forcément grand chose (vu que "ça marche"), mais au pire, ça simplifiera ta conf.

----------

## pti-rem

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> regarde à tout hasard s'il n'y a quand même pas un mécanisme DHCP fourni, même si tu n'y gagneras pas forcément grand chose (vu que "ça marche"), mais au pire, ça simplifiera ta conf.

 

En fait il n'y a rien de fourni car Gandi ne supporte pas encore Gentoo mais oui le dhcp existe, je l'ai essayé (la route n'était pas bonne) et j'ai mon client au cas où mais ce qui me manque c'est de fixer la route - comme trouvé plus haut - pour ne pas avoir à aller dans la console d'urgence à chaque démarrage    :Confused: 

je me demande aussi si la ligne dans mes routes :

 *Quote:*   

> 92.243.23.254   *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 eth0

 

est nécessaire ou pas voire gênante   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## boozo

'alute

El_goretto sera bien plus pertinent que moi sur ces questions mais à ma connaissance, quelle que soit la méthode d'acquisition, les routes non volatiles se fixent via /etc/conf.d/net avec par exemple en mode statique : 

```
# INTERFACE HANDLERS

#

# For a static configuration, use something like this

# (They all do exactly the same thing btw)

#config_eth0="192.168.0.2/24"

#config_eth0="192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0"

#routes_eth0="default via 192.168.1.100" "10.0.0.0/8 via 192.168.1.2"

```

Après, il y a bien d'autres options possibles en fonction des besoins aussi (l'ipv6, le fallback, i.e.)

----------

## pti-rem

Merci. Maintenant que je sais où cela doit être défini, je vais gentiment chercher le quoi et le comment   :Wink: 

Et après, je ferai un essai avec dhcp aussi.

édition :

J'ai trouvé ! C'est aussi simple à faire que c'est compliqué à envisager ... Une seule ligne en plus dans le /etc/rc.d/net :

```
routes_wlan1=(

   "10.10.10.0/24 via 192.168.1.50"

   "default via 192.168.1.1"

)
```

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Static_Routing

Pour dhcp, j'ai vraiment bien essayé et plusieurs fois avec le module dhcpcd mais je ne suis pas en mesure - à mon avis pour l'instant - de bien paramétrer le /etc/dhcpcd.conf ; je suis aussi bien en statique, ça marche vite et bien ...

édition : J'ai réussi avec dhcp et le module dhcpcd : il fournit ip, dns, route, ntp et me laisse mon hostname à moi ; c'est mieux et aussi rapide  :Wink: 

----------

## pti-rem

le mieux est l'ennemi du bien : en dhcp, mon vps lancé en init 1 ne donne pas les dns - petite galère pour les remettre.

Moins j'ai de lignes dans les ps aux et autre netstat -a aussi bien je me porte ... (je me suis fait démonter mon boot strap   :Crying or Very sad:  ) Faut que je valide grsecurity déjà ...

je préfère garder ma configuration statique.

----------

